# Can conduit be used to shield "short" runs?



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking to include an in-line audio VC (volume control). But, the best location would be right next to the light switches (some with dimmers) and that would mean the audio cable run would have to be placed near and mostly in parallel to the electrical lines for about 6+ feet (2-ways) into and out of the VC. 

Here are some ideas on what to do:
-- buy conduit for either the electrical runs or the audio run to cancel/limit the EMI/RFI issues. Concerns: (a) does it work? (b) which one should I run thru the conduit? audio or electrical?
-- buy a run of shielded in-wall audio cable, and hope it cancels this areas' EMI/RFI issues. Concerns: (a) too expensive to buy for all the wiring I'm wanting to do. (b) Is it available somewhere (online, big box, etc.) for this one run? (c) won't it have to be grounded back at the source hub? And if so... How do I do that with a standard HT audio faceplate?
-- buy all (or just a run of) twisted-pair in-wall audio cable, and hope it cancels this areas' EMI/RFI issues. Concerns: (a) does it work? (b) value per cost if I buy enough for the entire wiring job. (c) Is it available somewhere (online, big box, etc.) for this one run?


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd put the A/V stuff in copper pipe if you can make it happen...saw it in one of my old physics labs.

There are plenty of A/V specific forums online, and they are probably full of people who have faced this exact issue. avsforum dot com for instance (of which I have no actual affiliation.)


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Speaker level wiring will be fine in that situation.

The main concern would be that you do use other than paralell wire like lampcord and that it be rated for inwall usage.


----------

